# ActiveX? (SOLVED) Still Problem with Windows Update



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello everyone, I'm having problems with both the Windows Update and running RAV online virus scan. I'm receiving the following message:

Loading of ActiveX control failed!?

Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Tools, internet options, security, custom level. What choices are they for Active X?


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

The following have Enable, Disable, or Prompt:

Download Signed ActiveX controls
Download Unsigned ActiveX controls
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins 
Script ActiveX controls marked safe for scripting

Downloads
File download
Font download

Microsoft VM
Java permission

Miscellanous
Access data sources acroos domain

Allow META REFRESH

Display mixed content

Don't prompt for client certificate selection when no certificates or one certificate exists

Drag and drop or copy and paste files

There's a little bit more but doesn't seem to have anything to do with the ActiveX. But If you want me to list them I will.

Thanx


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

3) Go to Internet Options/Security/Internet, press 'default level', then OK. 
Now press "Custom Level." 
In the ActiveX section, set the first two options ("Download signed and unsigned ActiveX controls) to 'prompt', and 'Initialize and Script ActiveX controls not marked as safe" to 'disable'.

Now you will be asked whether you want ActiveX objects to be executed and whether you want software to be installed. 
Sites that you know for sure are above suspicion can be moved to the Trusted Zone in Internet Option/security.

So why is activex so dangerous that you have to increase the security for it? 
When your browser runs an activex control, it is running an executable program. It's no different from doubleclicking an exe file on your hard drive. 
Would you run just any random file downloaded off a web site without knowing what it is and what it does?

http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks AcaCandy, you're a sweet heart! I can now scan with Panda, but for what ever reason, when I try click on Microsoft Update it still doesn't open up?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Same error message? I'm wondering if you can't put Microsoft in your trusted sites?


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

No error message at this point. When I click on Windows Update, it opens up a browser but then quickly closes?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've seen that problem before. I wish I could remember what the answer was 


Maybe someone else will have some ideas. If you go til tomorrow without suggestions, use the report thread and we'll move to the Windows forums. Post your version of Windows.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanx, maybe it'll come to you later.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What version of Windows, and I'll move you.

The answer didn't come to me in the night


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi AcaCandy,
It's Win 98!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Alrighty, have you moved, going to change the title so these folks will look at it


----------



## onlykims (Aug 14, 2003)

I've seen this a couple times and unfortunately, it was a different answer each time. Try: Internet options > Advanced > Restore defaults. Close your browser and try again. Try typing the addy into the address bar manually as it could be a bad link.
Kim


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanx onlykims,
I'll give it a try as soon as I make it home from work this evening.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

O.K. what onlykims worked but I got the following message from Microsoft Internet Explorer: Your current security settings prohibit running ActiveX controls on this page. As a result the page may not display correctly.

Then it displays the following on the Update Page:

To install items from Windows Update, you must be logged on as an administrator or a member of the Administrators group. If your computer is connected to a network, network policy settings may also prevent you from completing this procedure.

Note If you are running a Windows 2000 (except DataCenter), Windows XP, or Windows Server 2003 operating system, you can run the local administrator account on your computer without having to log off and then log on again.

To run as the local administrator in Windows XP or Windows Server 2003:


Click Start, and then click All Programs (or right-click Windows Update if it is available). 
Right-click Windows Update. 
Click Run as on the menu that appears. 
Do one of the following: 
Enter the password for the administrator. 
Enter the user name, domain name, and password of a different user account that has administrative permissions on this computer. 

To run as the local administrator in Windows 2000:


Click Start, right-click Windows Update, and then click Run As on the menu that appears. 
Do one of the following: 
Enter the password for the administrator. 
Enter the user name, domain name, and password of a different user account that has administrative permissions on this computer. 

If the option to run as the local administrator is not available:


Click Start, right-click Windows Update, and then click Properties. 
Click the Shortcut tab, and then select the Run as different user check box.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Now when I Click on Start, right-click Windows Update, and then clicked Properties. 
Clicked the Shortcut tab, there was no selection for "Run as different user check box." As mentioned at the bottom of the above post. And this computer is not set up with an administator?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you reboot after the changes?


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Well, I just did a reboot and now it no longer wasn't to open. It's the same problem as before?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok. That wasn't the 'fix' that I remember, but I still can't remember 

Let me see who I can find that may have an idea


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks again sweetie!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No problem. I hate it when I'm traveling. I don't have my same notes and favorite weblinks with me


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

I understand, sometimes I do the same thing when away on business. If you don't mind me asking.....are you traveling on business or vacation?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Both


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

You'll have to tell me your secret one day.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Nah, then, I'd have to kill ya


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Nah, then, I'd have to kill ya


Well put, I understand. 

Well, I've tried everything that I could think of with this Windows Update, I guess I'll sleep on it and see what happens in the morning.

You be careful while you're on vacation or is it work, no it's vacation, no it's work..... 

Well anyway be careful and hopefully something will come up.
Thanks again Wonder Women!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've asked cybertech to look in on you.

If she can't help, maybe we'll have to beckon Rollin' Rog


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi BigTex,
I'm just a bit confused about this, W98 does not have admin accounts so I'm not sure what you downloaded. Are you not using the Windows Update wizard? 

Have you tried adding microsoft to your list of trusted sites
Open IE go to tools, internet options, security, click on Trusted sites and type
htt://*.microsoft.com in the Add this web site to the zone box, then click Add.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

cybertech said:


> Hi BigTex,
> I'm just a bit confused about this, W98 does not have admin accounts so I'm not sure what you downloaded. Are you not using the Windows Update wizard?
> 
> Actually I just tried to run Windows Update but it won't open?
> ...


No but I'll give it a try when I get home from work. I'm also thinking that NSW 2003 has a utility (WIN Doc) that could repair this?


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 4:16:47 PM, on 6/10/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ENCOMPASS\ENCMONTR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\AUTODISK\ADSERVICE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ESET\NOD32KRN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SOFTWIN\BITDEFENDER COMMUNICATOR\XCOMMSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMMKBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\SCANJET\PRECISIONSCANLT\HPPWRSAV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\EVNTSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NETROPA\ONSCRE~1\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SBC YAHOO!\CONNECTION MANAGER\CONNECTIONMANAGER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\AUTODISK\ADUSERMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\BROWSER\YBRWICON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SBC YAHOO!\CONNECTION MANAGER\IP INSIGHT\IPMON32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\DRIVEICONS\IMGICON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\BROWSER\YCOMMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ESET\NOD32KUI.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT MONEY\SYSTEM\REMINDER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSWORKS\CALENDAR\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\BACKWEB.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\INTUIT\QUICKBOOKS\QBUPDATE\QBUPDATE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\SGMAIN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\SGBHP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\FREXT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SOFTWIN\BITDEFENDER SCAN SERVER\BDSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SOFTWIN\BITDEFENDER FREE EDITION\BDMCON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...sbcydial/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydial/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dial
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...sbcydial/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydial/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_2_3_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {576EB0AD-6980-11D5-A9CD-0001032FEE17} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCHECKH.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0D929918-C804-4756-B0AC-640EF3F061E9} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SMARTPOPUPBLOCKER\POPUPBLOCKERBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\DLPROTECT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_2_3_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiCwd32] Aticwd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiKey] Atitask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USBMMKBD] usbmmkbd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPScanPatch] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hppwrsav] C:\SCANJET\PrecisionScanLT\hppwrsav.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SBC Yahoo! Connection Manager] "C:\Program Files\SBC Yahoo!\Connection Manager\ConnectionManager.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ADUserMon] C:\Program Files\Iomega\AutoDisk\ADUserMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YBrowser] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightMonitor 01] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\SBC YAHOO!\CONNECTION MANAGER\IP INSIGHT\IPMon32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iomega Startup Options] C:\Program Files\Iomega\Common\ImgStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iomega Drive Icons] C:\Program Files\Iomega\DriveIcons\ImgIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDMCon] C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender Free Edition\\bdmcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDNewsAgent] C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender Free Edition\\bdnagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Encompass_ENCMONTR] C:\Program Files\Encompass\ENCMONTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ADService] C:\Program Files\Iomega\AutoDisk\ADService.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NOD32kernel] C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [BitDefender Scan Server] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\\bdss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [BitDefender Communicator] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\\xcommsvr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [BitDefender Live! Init] C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender Free Edition\\bdinit.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\reminder.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: Event Reminder.lnk = C:\pmw\PMREMIND.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSWorks\Calendar\WKCALREM.EXE
O4 - Startup: HP Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\BackWeb\BackWeb\Program\backweb.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg SchedulerV2.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: RealGuide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'imon.dll' missing
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a224.g.akamai.net/7/224/52/2...apple.com/qt502/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ymail/ymmapi.dll
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {231B1C6E-F934-42A2-92B6-C2FEFEC24276} (yucsetreg Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yucconfig.dll
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/7b77298065d0b9/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?38141.5607407407
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {A3009861-330C-4E10-822B-39D16EC8829D} (CRAVOnline Object) - http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/ravonline.cab


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

cybertech said:


> Have you tried adding microsoft to your list of trusted sites
> Open IE go to tools, internet options, security, click on Trusted sites and type
> htt://*.microsoft.com in the Add this web site to the zone box, then click Add.


No that didn't work!

I tried running the WIN Doctor Utility on NSW 2003, the ActiveX had some 200+ errors which it fixed, but when it opened it gave me the Aministrator instructions again?

This is weird, I posted a Hijackthis thread, I'm sure someone will look at it soon. It could be a virus that's giving me the blues.

I'll post any results.

Thanx cybertech!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I looked at your log briefly. I know pop up blockers can sometimes create problems........

You might post that log here, since you have cybertech here, and we can just close that one 

Nevermind, I merged, just as easy...........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Your 04 startup items need to be trimmed waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy down


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Yea, I trimmed it down abit. I'll continue to look to see if there's more I can do.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I see cybertech back online 

Hopefully she'll have a good answer


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Candy's quick  

I'll look at the log...


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

OK is this a pc or a mainframe 

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
This ^^^^ tells me you have it set to look for updates and notify when they are downloaded and ready to install, correct? If so you are just trying to launch the install when you get the "must be admin" problem?


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

cybertech said:


> OK is this a pc or a mainframe
> 
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
> This ^^^^ tells me you have it set to look for updates and notify when they are downloaded and ready to install, correct? If so you are just trying to launch the install when you get the "must be admin" problem?


This is a pc and the above statement is correct.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

P.S sometime (like right now) the Update window won't open at all? But when it does I get the "must be admin" message?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

BigTex could you post a new HJT log.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 6:52:13 PM, on 6/10/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ENCOMPASS\ENCMONTR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ESET\NOD32KRN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SOFTWIN\BITDEFENDER SCAN SERVER\BDSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SOFTWIN\BITDEFENDER COMMUNICATOR\XCOMMSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMMKBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\SCANJET\PRECISIONSCANLT\HPPWRSAV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\EVNTSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NETROPA\ONSCRE~1\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SBC YAHOO!\CONNECTION MANAGER\CONNECTIONMANAGER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\AUTODISK\ADUSERMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\BROWSER\YBRWICON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SBC YAHOO!\CONNECTION MANAGER\IP INSIGHT\IPMON32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\BROWSER\YCOMMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ESET\NOD32KUI.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SOFTWIN\BITDEFENDER FREE EDITION\BDMCON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\BACKWEB.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\INTUIT\QUICKBOOKS\QBUPDATE\QBUPDATE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\SGMAIN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\SGBHP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\FREXT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...sbcydial/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydial/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dial
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...sbcydial/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydial/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_2_3_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {576EB0AD-6980-11D5-A9CD-0001032FEE17} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCHECKH.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0D929918-C804-4756-B0AC-640EF3F061E9} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SMARTPOPUPBLOCKER\POPUPBLOCKERBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\DLPROTECT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_2_3_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiCwd32] Aticwd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiKey] Atitask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USBMMKBD] usbmmkbd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPScanPatch] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hppwrsav] C:\SCANJET\PrecisionScanLT\hppwrsav.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SBC Yahoo! Connection Manager] "C:\Program Files\SBC Yahoo!\Connection Manager\ConnectionManager.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ADUserMon] C:\Program Files\Iomega\AutoDisk\ADUserMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YBrowser] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightMonitor 01] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\SBC YAHOO!\CONNECTION MANAGER\IP INSIGHT\IPMon32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDMCon] C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender Free Edition\\bdmcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDNewsAgent] C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender Free Edition\\bdnagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Encompass_ENCMONTR] C:\Program Files\Encompass\ENCMONTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NOD32kernel] C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [BitDefender Scan Server] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\\bdss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [BitDefender Communicator] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\\xcommsvr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [BitDefender Live! Init] C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender Free Edition\\bdinit.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: HP Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\BackWeb\BackWeb\Program\backweb.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: RealGuide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'imon.dll' missing
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.microsoft.com 
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.com
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a224.g.akamai.net/7/224/52/2...apple.com/qt502/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ymail/ymmapi.dll
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {231B1C6E-F934-42A2-92B6-C2FEFEC24276} (yucsetreg Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yucconfig.dll
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/7b77298065d0b9/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?38141.5607407407
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {A3009861-330C-4E10-822B-39D16EC8829D} (CRAVOnline Object) - http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/ravonline.cab


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You didn't turn off too much 

For our test here, can you uncheck everything except the load power profiles, scanregistry and systray............then afterwards, you recheck things as you miss them.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Also, try deleting (check and fix) this item:

O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...8141.5607407407


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

New log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 7:13:59 PM, on 6/10/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ENCOMPASS\ENCMONTR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ESET\NOD32KRN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SOFTWIN\BITDEFENDER SCAN SERVER\BDSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SOFTWIN\BITDEFENDER COMMUNICATOR\XCOMMSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMMKBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\SCANJET\PRECISIONSCANLT\HPPWRSAV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\EVNTSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NETROPA\ONSCRE~1\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SBC YAHOO!\CONNECTION MANAGER\CONNECTIONMANAGER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\AUTODISK\ADUSERMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\BROWSER\YBRWICON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SBC YAHOO!\CONNECTION MANAGER\IP INSIGHT\IPMON32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\BROWSER\YCOMMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ESET\NOD32KUI.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SOFTWIN\BITDEFENDER FREE EDITION\BDMCON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\BACKWEB.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\INTUIT\QUICKBOOKS\QBUPDATE\QBUPDATE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\SGMAIN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\SGBHP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\FREXT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...sbcydial/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydial/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dial
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...sbcydial/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydial/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_2_3_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {576EB0AD-6980-11D5-A9CD-0001032FEE17} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCHECKH.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0D929918-C804-4756-B0AC-640EF3F061E9} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SMARTPOPUPBLOCKER\POPUPBLOCKERBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\DLPROTECT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_2_3_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: RealGuide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'imon.dll' missing
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.microsoft.com 
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.com
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a224.g.akamai.net/7/224/52/2...apple.com/qt502/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ymail/ymmapi.dll
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {231B1C6E-F934-42A2-92B6-C2FEFEC24276} (yucsetreg Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yucconfig.dll
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/7b77298065d0b9/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {A3009861-330C-4E10-822B-39D16EC8829D} (CRAVOnline Object) - http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/ravonline.cab


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Also, try deleting (check and fix) this item:
> 
> O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...8141.5607407407


Lol, Rog, if it comes down to that one................grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

I also fixed: O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'imon.dll' missing


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.microsoft.com 
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.com

I think you may have those entered wrong, although, I could be wrong................


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ummm, that was for your nod antivirus... don't know if it was meant to be "fixed".


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Ummm, that was for your nod antivirus... don't know if it was meant to be "fixed".


If so I'll just reinstall, computer is runing slooooooooooow.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you reboot after all the disabling? Or just run another hijack and post?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

By the way here's Microsoft's instructions on adding to the trusted zone:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;241783

Also, are you connected through a router that has a firewall?


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Did you reboot after all the disabling? Or just run another hijack and post?


I did reboot after the first time but not the second.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Rollin' Rog said:


> By the way here's Microsoft's instructions on adding to the trusted zone:
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;241783
> 
> Also, are you connected through a router that has a firewall?


I've tried the Microsoft instructions already with no luck. :down:

And no to the second question.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

So you have disabled all items in msconfig except what ACACandy suggested, AND rebooted, and the problem still exists?

Also as a test try going to Internet Options > Advanced and disable "third party browser extensions", reboot and test. This will disable the bho's and toolbars until you reenable it.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Rollin' Rog said:


> So you have disabled all items in msconfig except what ACACandy suggested, AND rebooted, and the problem still exists?


Yes, and the problem still exists. 

Windows Update will popup for a second and then dissapears?

I just made some more changes and I'll reboot to see what happens. :up:


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

The problem got really bad a couple of days ago and here's what happened:

According to the Microsoft Windows Update site, it said I should delete the files from the Windows Update folder and Remove Update ActiveX Controls.  

Every since then the problem got worse.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Also as a test try going to Internet Options > Advanced and disable "third party browser extensions", reboot and test. This will disable the bho's and toolbars until you reenable it.


When I tried this it opened up and I got the following:

Software Update Incomplete

The Windows Update software did not update successfully. Below are some suggestions to help you proceed: 
You may have clicked No when prompted to accept the Trust Certificate. To allow the Windows Update site software to install, click Yes when presented with the Security Warning dialog box. 
Your Internet Explorer security settings may be set too high. To install the updated software and access Windows Update, Internet Explorer security must be set to medium or lower, and active scripting and the download and initialization of ActiveX controls must be enabled.

Note These are the default settings for Internet Explorer. For more information about Internet Explorer security and instructions on how to change your security settings, read Microsoft Knowledge Base (KB) Article Q174360.

Were these suggestions helpful? Send us your feedback.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

The following instructions is what I followed and this is when It went nuts:

Windows 98
Display hidden files 
Click Start, click Settings, and then click Folder Options.
Click the View tab. 
Under Hidden files and folders, click Show hidden files and folders, and then click OK. 

Delete Temporary Internet Files
Close all programs and all Internet Explorer windows. 
In Control Pane, double-click Internet Options. 
Click the General tab. 
Under Temporary Internet Files, click Delete Files. 
Click OK. 
Close Control Panel. Restart for the changes to take effect.

Delete files from the Windows Update folder
On the Windows desktop, double-click My Computer, double-click drive C, double-click the Program Files folder, and then double-click the WindowsUpdate folder.
Click the V4 folder, click Edit, click Invert Selection, and then press DELETE. 

Remove the Windows Update ActiveX Controls
Click Start, click Find, and then click For Files or Folders. Search for the files named iuctl.dll and Iuengine.dll. 
Delete all copies of these files.
Visit the Windows Update Web site to install new copies of the ActiveX controls.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you click on Help (in IE), and then "about IE", is your cipher strength what it should be (128 bits)?

And have you tried running the IE Repair Tool> Add/Remove Programs > Internet Explorer > Remove > Repair ?

What's happening is WU wants to reinstall its software but for some reason cannot process your Security settings properly. It may require a complete removal and reinstall of IE.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanx Rollin' Rog, I'll give it a try when I get home.


----------

